# High thc/cbd seeds



## Soloma (Nov 10, 2014)

Greetings!, I am just getting back into growing again after a few year hiatus and I am interested in growing strains that have both high thc and cbd content. I am also interested in regular seeds as opposed to feminized, I really want to keep my grow as organic as possible.

So far I have found a seedbank called kiwiland that offers a strawberry sour diesel and a mako haze, ind/sat and sat/ind respectively. They do not give specific %`s of thc and cbd like the cbd crew does, however they are regular seeds as opposed to cbd crews fem seeds.

I am wondering if anyone here has experience with kiwiland shipping to the US and or I am looking for other suggestions. Thanks for your time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2014)

I have never heard of this seedbank.  If you are specifically looking for high THC and CBD strains, I would stick with breeders/seedbanks that give you percentages of these cannabinoids.

Rosebud will probably chime in.  She has been experimenting with some high CBD strains, I believe.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2014)

I believe Harlequin has no THC.  Here is a link to Freedom baby. I grew it, one of the girls hermied... I was ticked, but EVERYONE liked the smoke. So I can recommend it with that caveat.  https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-freedom-baby-aka-harlequin-jo/prod_3664.html

I am growing a clone only Harlequin, It relaxes your body, but no stone like regular pot.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Multi. It just made me feel like jello. I got nothing in my head. Certainly no sativa like anything.hmm interesting. Different phenos...this was a clone. I am tickled to have it for folks if they like it or if it helps them.

I learned something again, thanks M.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 10, 2014)

i describe the CBD high from smoking as a warm blanket feeling.
i did feel it, but not like a high or stone.. a slight different buzz, but just an overall comfort feeling.. a nice warm blanket.

i had 'good medicine' (a harlequin cross) from bodhi seeds


----------



## Soloma (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the wonderful responses, looks like I have something to work with. Unfortunately the Attitude site was out of harlequin, cannatonic and good meds, regular that is. That is ok, I am sure I will find something until one of them becomes available again.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2014)

Train wreck is just great smoke...can make your heart race, i would never have considered it a high cbd...It is an up high if you take it before to much amber... First time I grew and smoked Trainwreck I had to make up a little song that my pot was too strong.  I grew into it though. ha


----------



## Soloma (Nov 11, 2014)

Hiya Rosebud, yes the trainwreck analysis from the pdf (my whole last post is not showing in this thread) seems quite at odds with your experience as well as the seed banks. I think I am going to stay away from this for now, the leprechaun thread has given me even more options for high cbd strains, however the prices are a little steep for me atm, trying to buy a 4x4 before winter hits. I think I am now leaning towards the leprechaun omrita rx and canna sue seeds, both appear to be regular and I can get 10 of each. Way over budget but what am I going to do???

http://heavenswithinearth.blogspot.com/2009/05/quick-overview-of-simple-spagyric.html
Off topic, is anyone on the forum taking rso to the next level by making cannabis spagyrics? This is my intent personally though it will be sometime before I am at that step. I am wondering is anyone here already doing this and shared their experience and methods? I am thinking that taking the cannabis spagyric and then evaporating off the alcohol will produce a more complete medicine. Thoughts?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2014)

Soloma, I didn't understand a word that link said. Sorry. I make rso though and use it myself.  At this very minute I have a nasty tasting tincture I am letting the booze evaporate off, hoping to improve the taste and the strength. It is a cbd only well, that is what I was told and that is what it smokes like and feels like. Harlequin. A very nice plant.

Good luck on your journey...


----------



## Soloma (Nov 11, 2014)

RB, like most important information that reaches us from the past, alchemy is veiled in allegory and or symbols. A spagyric simply has an additional step in the medicine making process.

When you made rso, you most likely threw out or composted your cannabis that you soaked in everclear (hopefully ec). In the spagyric making process, the cannabis that has had medicinal properties extracted w/ the alcohol would then further be refined using fire. Once the plant matter has been turned to a grey to white ash, it is then washed with distilled water seven times, using the same water over and over so you need an apparatus to catch the distillate.

Eventually you separate the ash from the water, discarding the non dissolved ash and then let the water evaporate off. From the evaporated water w/ the dissolved ashe you would end up with the "salt" of the plant, the earth aspect. Recombining this with the tincture produces a complete spagyric elixir and this elixir is what I intend to eventually evaporate the alcohol out of to produce a finished medicinal oil. 

If done correctly and in alignment with self and universe, this will be the most complete medicinal oil possible.

This particular method, using everclear is the most simple and quickest method. One could use the plant itself to create the alcohol in a fermenting process and reach the desired end result however I am not sure how much this would improve the final medicine.

I am still curious as to why my one post about trainwreck w/ the link to a pdf among other links did not make it into this thread. I got a pm from a admin asking if I understood how to use the tools of the forum properly but nothing was said as to why my post was scrubbed.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't know why your post isn't there. I can see it, and it doesn't appear to have been deleted so I will ask for you.


----------



## Soloma (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks RB, strange that you can see the post yet if it was there my total post count would have been five and not four and with this post it would be six and not five. Strange.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2014)

I might see it because i am a mod? I don't know.  I haven't got an answer for you yet, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 12, 2014)

I Ordered some CBD Blue Shark its bred by Barneys Farm, i have read good things its a 1/1 THC to CBD ratio from what i read about, they claim 8% but i dont tend to believe breeders claims about percentages.


----------



## Soloma (Nov 12, 2014)

Greets IE, I am interested in why you are growing a high cbd content strain, do you intend on making a rso? If so, are you familiar with alchemy at all and if not, is it possible there is some medicinal value still left in the plant using the rso method (which I think is great!)?

I am not sure I see the attraction of feminized seeds, I mean I get having females as being good however using chemicals to treat the seeds is a big turn off to me. It is not natural and means that I cannot choose to seed my plant for future grows or just plain sharing with my friends and or the environment.

It also seems like the breeders way of locking us into constantly buying from them in a gmo sort of way. As a small grower, I will not be using clones to start. I take that back, I may clone vigorous vegging plants to fill my grow space and hope for the best but I will not have a mother clone to start.

I appreciate the post IE, hope to hear how the blue shark treats you.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 12, 2014)

Soloma said:


> I am not sure I see the attraction of feminized seeds, I mean I get having females as being good however using chemicals to treat the seeds is a big turn off to me. It is not natural and means that I cannot choose to seed my plant for future grows or just plain sharing with my friends and or the environment.



 Not all breeders use chemicals to reverse their plants...  Look into Soma's method for selfing....  Its totally natural...    

 Find a top shelf female and if shes stable clone her or make seeds with her...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2014)

I can see it too, but it has no number.  I do not know how this happens or how to correct it.  I might have something to do with having so many off sites links.  I will see if I can copy it here and repost it.

How exactly did you post this stuff here?  As a cut and paste or what?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2014)

Originally posted by Soloma:

http://www.beyondthc.com/wp-content/...1/CBD-2013.pdf

I am reading this pdf about cbd strains, cannat and harlq are both listed as is train wreck and blueberry which are both available at attitude in regular seeds. Train wreck is listed as 16% cbda, 4% thca but the description at attitude concerns me. I am not a beginner by any stretch of the imagination, however I know people who might be interested in medicinal uses and they most certainly would be. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...prod_4312.html

Quote:
Trainwreck is a sativa-dominant strain with very strong effect, and it is said to be so strong that the jaw drops leaving the smoker **** faced. Definitely not for beginners.  

http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/trainwrec

Quote:
Trainwreck is a mind-bending hybrid with potent sativa effects that hit like a freight train. Mexican and Thai sativas were bred with Afghani indicas to produce this Northern California staple, passing on a sweet lemon and spicy pine aroma. Trainwreck begins its speedy hurtle through the mind with a surge of euphoria, awakening creativity and happiness. Migraines, pain, and arthritis are mowed down by Trainwreck&#8217;s high THC content, and many patients also use it for relief of anxiety, ADD/ADHD, and PTSD.  

This just does not seem to jive with the 16cbd/4thc that is in the pdf, what am I missing? Perhaps I should do trainwreck for personal use and afghani or blueberry for friends who are interested in trying medicinal. Thoughts?

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...prod_4083.html

Quote:
THC / CBD Content: THC 12%+, CBD Medium


----------



## kaotik (Nov 12, 2014)

not heard of trainwreck being a high cbd strain.. here's what google found which i think is great information though.
likely where that came from (being the same numbers)



> ..One very surprising result is that a sample labeled as (and physically resembling) Train Wreck also had a significant amount of CBDAmeasured at a whopping 16% CBDA with only 4% THCAa four-to-one ratio.
> 
> While Train Wreck is a rather common and popular strain, *no sample of Train Wreck, to our knowledge, has ever been identified as a high CBD strain*, notes Land.
> 
> ...



like they say; just because it's a high CBD strain, does not guarantee high CBD.. like anything you gotta find the right pheno. but these known CBD strains are obviously your best chance at finding them.
PITA without access to testing though, to know what you really have


----------



## Soloma (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks THG, I think I was just plain copying the links and info, cant be sure though. Thanks for reposting, wasnt a big deal, just found it odd.

Great additional info Kotik, thanks. Testing equipment, not doable however a way to distill my plant ash for a spagyric is another story. I hope others see the potential here and pick up the idea and run with it. Our and others observations between using rso and rsoplus will tell the real story.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 13, 2014)

Soloma said:


> Greets IE, I am interested in why you are growing a high cbd content strain, do you intend on making a rso? If so, are you familiar with alchemy at all and if not, is it possible there is some medicinal value still left in the plant using the rso method (which I think is great!)?
> 
> I am not sure I see the attraction of feminized seeds, I mean I get having females as being good however using chemicals to treat the seeds is a big turn off to me. It is not natural and means that I cannot choose to seed my plant for future grows or just plain sharing with my friends and or the environment.
> 
> ...



Im not sure i know what RSO means, im assuming its the Rick Simpson Oil, lemme know if im wrong, i wasnt planning on making it but you never know, i make oils sometimes, ive grown out Cannatonic and Harlequinn strains both for High CBD level, i have bad knees and a bad back from hard labor jobs, so i like to smoke the high CBD strains because they really help, i wasnt happy with the quality of the buds from Harlequinn, it was just not very good smoke as far as i was concerned i wanted to try something with a little better smell and flavor, might as well enjoy smoking it right?

Im not a big fan of fem seeds myself if i can avoid them, but they are pretty common so sometimes ya dont have a choice.

Good luck with your search brother, im sure you can find something

Check out Johnston genetics, they have atleast one high CBD strain non-femmed  and i think i saw another somewhere.

http://www.cannazon.com/Cannabis-Seeds/Johnsons-Genetics/Johnsons-Genetics-Seed-Zions-Cure

Small edit here, their other CBD strain is called Bully Dogg Diesel.


----------



## Soloma (Nov 13, 2014)

IE, yes rso is what you think it is. If you decide to make a cannabis oil in the future, I would encourage you to look into the making of spagyrics and perhaps deriving your oil from them. I have started a thread in medicinal about doing such, please join the conversation if you wish. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69910

Thank you for the link, I will have a look as I have not made a seed purchase yet.


----------



## Soloma (Nov 15, 2014)

I had searched Leprechaun seeds and found them at canadianhempco. From there I found the high cbd/thc ratios of about 10% of each with both strains, slight variation. Sure hope this seed bank is good to do business with.

http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_178&products_id=2614
http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_178&products_id=2615


----------



## kaotik (Nov 15, 2014)

never heard of canadianhmpco (though i'm sure there's a million legit small shops), but lep is at hempdepot too, sol (if you were specifically after them) 

hate seeing CBD strains priced so high.
i'd say look for bodhi. his CBD strains are made for medicine, not for profit  
 *can be hard to get a hold of his stuff though (herbiesheadshop was talking about a nov15 drop, but i've not seen anything. he's not even listed there)
his CBD stuff are usually freebies.. just gotta find out where and when, cause they go quick.


----------



## Soloma (Nov 16, 2014)

kaotik said:


> never heard of canadianhmpco (though i'm sure there's a million legit small shops), but lep is at hempdepot too, sol (if you were specifically after them)
> 
> hate seeing CBD strains priced so high.
> i'd say look for bodhi. his CBD strains are made for medicine, not for profit
> ...



Actually I was not after Lep to begin with, I just searched them because of the other thread to see what they had. As it turns out the very first link was from canadianhempco and they claim to have just what I was looking for, though very expensively priced.

I am a bit concerned since there is no talk of them here. Guess I will be keeping my fingers crossed.

edit- looks like this was a scam. I was so focused on the seeds and was excited to find exactly what I was looking for that I did not look to see what was being said online about them. I will be calling my bank tomorrow, see if I have any recourse.


----------



## Soloma (Nov 23, 2014)

As an update, canadianhempco.whatever is for sure a scam, charged my debit close to $400. Charges are being disputed, expecting no issues from the bank. Live and learn.


----------

